# Yobsalax



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,My gastro prescribed YOBSALAX drops for my chronic IBS-Cand they actually do help, but I'd like to know if they're "safe"(it sometimes gives me bad cramps)and if they can actually work the way this site claims they do(it claims to "rehabilitate the digestive system"):http://www.homeotreat.co.il/page79.html"The activity of the Isoquinal Alkaloids causes inter-lumenary osmotic pressure to rise. As a result, water is drawn into the intestine, thereby reducing the density of the contents while raising the volume of the waste and the quantity of water in the intestinal lumen. The addition of water, reducing the solidity of the waste and raising its volume, increases pressure on the intestinal outlet thus stimulating intestinal activity.The alkaloids from the extracts of the Zizyphus fruit soften the contents of the large intestine and rehabilitate the digestive system by creating a layer of gel at the intestinal outlet allowing for natural, easy expulsion."Ingredients:"The main active ingredients of the Ziziphus Jujuba fruit are Polyphenols, Flavonoids (Rutin), Isoquinolics and Alkaloids that are high effective in stimulating intestinal activity without causing irritation or loss of fluids from the body. An additional ingredient of the Ziziphus Jujuba fruit is Zizyphus Pectin A, which binds bile acids and softens the contents of the intestine."I'd appreciate any opinions before I continue taking it!


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Its basically an osmotic laxative, like Miralax or Lactulose. Based on that its safe sure. Although nothing is ever 'really' safe. But its as safe as they can get whilst being effective.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I was wondering especially sice it sometimes gives me cramps.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am going to buy this. Miralax freaks me out a bit though I do take it. This seems more natural.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

is it available in the usa?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Which product are you recommending? There are drops, tablets and a syrup. I would like to order today. Thanks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

nicole--where are you buying this from, please. i can't seem to find any place that sells it here or ships it here. thanks.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I spoke too soon. I thought I could buy it from the link provided but I don't think I can from the US. Does anyone see how we can purchase in the US?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried the drops.Just 5 drops in a glass of water seems to work.I bought it in a pharmacy in Israel.I don't know if it's posible to order it, but if anyone else gets the chance to try it,let me know how it affects you please!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad to hear it's working for you!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I really want to try this. Please let me know if any of you can find it to order in the US. Thanks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

will do, Nicole. although at this point, i've searched and searched and can't find anyplace that allows orders from/shipments to the usa.Nicole---as far as natural products are concerned--have you tried iberogast (STW5)? quite a few people say it's helped their constipation. it's a prokenetic--a liquid formulation of nine herbs developed in Germany in the 60's. you can order it from amazon (free shipping) and elsewhere. i've tried it but with mixed results--i'm going to try it again though... Iberogast is a mixture of extracts from bitter candytuft (Iberis amara), angelica root (Angelicae radix), milk thistle fruit (Silybi mariani fructus), celandine herb (Chelidonii herba), caraway fruit (Carvi fructus), liquorice root (Liquiritiae radix), peppermint herb (Menthae piperitae folium), balm leaf (Melissae folium) and chamomile flowers. some of there herbs have prokenetic properties to help move things along the gastro tract.also--as far as natural products are concerned--there's triphala. that's helped some people too. it's used in ayurvedic medicine--composed of herbs with are supposed to act as a mild laxative and a general tonic for the gastro tract. i used it for quite a while and it worked fairly well but now i have reflux and the high vitamin c content of some of the herbs makes my relfux worse.and some people find a product called natural calm --a form of magnesium--helpful for c. good luck--hope you can find some relief.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, Annie. I've tried triphala, but it didn't seem to make much of a difference for me. I'm going to order Iberogast though today. Someone on here mentioned taking Buspar for anxiety. I'm giving it a shot. My job does make me anxious-nothing out of the ordinary, but I'm sure it doesn't help my situation. I just want to see if an anti-anxiety medication does anything to help me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Nicole--oh yes, buspar definitely does sound well worth a try. good luck--fingers crossed it helps! and if it doean't, maybe another anti anxiety med will.and linzess (linaclotide) -recently approved by the fda--should be available by the end of the year. that med really does sound promising for us c-types.i recently found (after reading about it) that adding some bit of fat to my breakfast helps somewhat too. before i was eating a really low fat breakfast of black coffee, 1/2 percent milk, cereal and fruit but after reading that fat helps stimulate the gastro colic reflex --as well as eating a decent sized breakfast--not a skimpy one-- i added a handful of roasted almonds to it all--seems to help a bit


----------

